# 2020 Bronco



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Anybody got their sights set on a new Bronco? If they make a green color option my 2017 F250 could be a goner. Wondering if anybody has talked to a dealer about availability and price yet.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Anybody got their sights set on a new Bronco? If they make a green color option my 2017 F250 could be a goner. Wondering if anybody has talked to a dealer about availability and price yet.


Only seen some pics and pretty vague description of what they'll be. 
I have a '78 that's been on the side of the shop for a while and when I have few other projects finished up I'll work on it.
So no pics or video......:laugh:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Only seen some pics and pretty vague description of what they'll be.
> I have a '78 that's been on the side of the shop for a while and when I have few other projects finished up I'll work on it.
> So no pics or video......:laugh:


 That's what we really need is pics and video! Hope it turns out to be cool.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

WIPensFan: Were you goin' to plow with that?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

:blob2:


thelettuceman said:


> WIPensFan: Were you goin' to plow with that?


Heck no, I'm retired. Don't plow with the truck either.Thumbs Up


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would bet there will be some who will put plows on them though.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> I would bet there will be some who will put plows on them though.


Seems they're using the same front end etc...as a f150 so if so anything for a f150 should work.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ranger platform correct??


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Ford says "No 2 door Bronco"

Thats dumb.

https://www.roadandtrack.com/ford-bronco/

They made a prototype,but it won't go to market.

I think I'd buy one if it went two door.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Ford says "No 2 door Bronco"
> 
> Thats dumb.
> 
> ...


If they looked like that one it would sell like hot cakes.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Ranger platform correct??


No F150, 1/2 ton


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> No F150, 1/2 ton


https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/future-cars/a31079/new-ford-bronco-ranger-details/

This says will share Ranger frame at least.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

At least they didn't neuter it like GM did with the Blazer.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

WIPensFan said:


> https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/future-cars/a31079/new-ford-bronco-ranger-details/
> 
> This says will share Ranger frame at least.


Wouldn't that make it a Bronco II?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/future-cars/a31079/new-ford-bronco-ranger-details/
> 
> This says will share Ranger frame at least.


My bad, like I said I didn't know mulch aboot the them


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

7 speed manual getrag trans option.

https://www.bronco6g.com/forum/inde...co-may-get-a-7-speed-manual-transmission.272/

Nice


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Tailgate canopy.. Lol

https://www.bronco6g.com


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A 7speed manual, 
My arm just got sore thinking about rowing
All of thoes gears.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

GMC Driver said:


> Wouldn't that make it a Bronco II?


III?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

GMC Driver said:


> Wouldn't that make it a Bronco II?


And that worked out wonderfully


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> A 7speed manual,
> My arm just got sore thinking about rowing
> All of thoes gears.


7sp due to lack of power and increasing fuel mileage. They need a blown coyote motor and a 5sp


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> 7sp due to lack of power and increasing fuel mileage. They need a blown coyote motor and a 5sp


I thought maybe if they kept the driver's right hand busy shifting ,they couldn't play
With their phone.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BUFF said:


> And that worked out wonderfully


Roll, roll, roll your bronc happily down
The lane...

Marly, marly ,marly , ......


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BUFF said:


> And that worked out wonderfully


Not to say it was the bronco II'S fault, but when my 1st jeep Cherokee, the little one was new, I was rolling down a highway, which had some pretty big drifts. I came upon a new bronco II with the floor pan facing the sky. The driver was okay. Soft landing on drifted snow. He looked at the little jeep and said "I'm trading this thing in on one of those". Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

After owning 3-74 broncos, a 76, and currently a 77..... I am halfway excited and halfway disappointed on what 2020 will be


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Never owned a red truck....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> After owning 3-74 broncos, a 76, and currently a 77..... I am halfway excited and halfway disappointed on what 2020 will be


Now you know how your significant other feels...


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

WIPensFan said:


> I would bet there will be some who will put plows on them though.


Hey !!!! Whats wrong with Bronco plowing


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

My bronco. xlt
Stick.

Slammed it into a bridge support .
It didn't buff out ...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

scottr said:


> Hey !!!! Whats wrong with Bronco plowing


Nothing at all. You buying a new model??


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> After owning 3-74 broncos, a 76, and currently a 77..... I am halfway excited and halfway disappointed on what 2020 will be


The full size Broncos and blazers were, are great for plowing. Plowed with a blazer when I was in HS. I'm not saying the years, but I'm guessing 1/2 the PS members weren't even a squirt back then.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

WIPensFan said:


> Nothing at all. You buying a new model??


Sure like the looks of it. I need to start looking for a replacement for my wifes Escape. I'll likely wait a year or two, so I can find one on Co-Part that's totaled. I like saving the money on these and doing the repairs. Meanwhile, I'll keep plowing with my old 93 Bronco Thumbs Up


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Red eh? Maybe a throwback version will be offered...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Read this and as they say, look at the shadow behind the middle photo...the larger Broncos shadow with spare tire on the back. Photos are supposedly baby Bronco. I definitely want the bigger one. 
I'm gonna go talk to my Ford dealer in the next month or so and see what they know.
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.time...the-2020-ford-broncos-baby-brother?source=dam


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

WIPensFan said:


> Read this and as they say, look at the shadow behind the middle photo...the larger Broncos shadow with spare tire on the back. Photos are supposedly baby Bronco. I definitely want the bigger one.
> I'm gonna go talk to my Ford dealer in the next month or so and see what they know.
> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/thedrive/news/24884/here-are-the-first-leaked-images-of-the-2020-ford-broncos-baby-brother?source=dam


Looks a bit like the jeep renegade.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Read this and as they say, look at the shadow behind the middle photo...the larger Broncos shadow with spare tire on the back. Photos are supposedly baby Bronco. I definitely want the bigger one.
> I'm gonna go talk to my Ford dealer in the next month or so and see what they know.
> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.timeinc.net/thedrive/news/24884/here-are-the-first-leaked-images-of-the-2020-ford-broncos-baby-brother?source=dam


That is a disgrace to the Bronco badge.... Marketing needs to stop hanging oot at Starbucks and Trader Joes.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Looks a bit like the jeep renegade.


My Renegade had a 401 in it and ran on 35's....


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> At least they didn't neuter it like GM did with the Blazer.


I thought GM was Latin for "neutered Chevy?"


----------



## jerkyboy (Mar 14, 2008)

OMG, love the looks of the new 4 door, but a plow is a must for me. Wonder if the 4 door will share the f150 chassis, anyone have updates?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

jerkyboy said:


> OMG, love the looks of the new 4 door, but a plow is a must for me. Wonder if the 4 door will share the f150 chassis, anyone have updates?


The one that is supposed to come out first 66-77 size is built off the new ranger chassis, but I did read that they have plans on coming out with a bigger 78-96 size in the future


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

jerkyboy said:


> OMG, love the looks of the new 4 door, but a plow is a must for me. Wonder if the 4 door will share the f150 chassis, anyone have updates?


It looks like the Flex, I think 2 door should continue with the Bronco name
Just my personal opinion!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)




----------

